

Show HN: A Sexy Proposal Generator for Freelance Developers - Mizza
http://gun.io/blog/a-proposal-generator-template-for-freelancers/

======
Mizza
This was really fun to make (jQ + Django-Formsets) and I can do another post
writing up how I did it, if anybody is interested in that.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I'd be interested.

~~~
Mizza
There's a really nice jQ plugin for this called
<http://code.google.com/p/jquery-in-place-editor/>

It takes a callback function, which I use to populate the _actual_ form, which
is hidden, and Ajaxypost it to the server.

